# What does Amniotic fluid smell like?



## angela dawn (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,

I am wondering what amniotic fluid smells like. The reason why is that when I went to the bathroom this am, my urine smelled really strong. It kind of smelled like amonia. I ate some curry last night so I don't know if that has made it smell like that .

Just wondering, cuz I dont' want to be leaking any fluid. I'm 35 weeks.

Thanks.

Ang


----------



## baybemama (Jan 15, 2007)

I've never smelled it personally but I've heard it described as smelling sweet, musty and earthy. hth!


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

I leaked amniotic fluid when preggo with dd, but I don't remember it have any scent.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

My MW says it smells like semen and I have to say I agree - that is how I knew it was my fluid with #4, my labor started with my water breaking but not even a trickle. I squatted over a dark towel and saw white flecks (vernix) and it smelled like semen.

Keri


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

It won't smell at all like urine! I remember a little sweet and musty smell, too.


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

Id be willing to bet it was the curry...it makes sweat smell funky so why not urine??

I remember amniotic fluid smelling sweet/mild/ and yes a bit like "sex" but not quite semen if that makes sense

I hated the smell after more then 24 hrs of it tho


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Ditto. That's what I thought and that's what my midwife also said.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi* 
My MW says it smells like semen and I have to say I agree - that is how I knew it was my fluid with #4, my labor started with my water breaking but not even a trickle. I squatted over a dark towel and saw white flecks (vernix) and it smelled like semen.

Keri


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Definitely not like urine, or ammonia. Earthy is the only way I can describe it. It smells like nothing else I have ever smelled.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

It doesn't smell anything like urine or ammonia. More like semen as a pp mentioned.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, I'm no expert, but I could swear mine smelled more like saltwater, like the ocean.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

It is certainly unlike anything else~ I'd describe it as a sweet, earthy, semen-like smell. Not at all like urine. I bet it was the curry







.
Mmmmm, curry







.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't remember the amniotic fluid smelling like anything when I was in labor with my dd.

But I doulaed for a mom and it was a very strong distinct odor. It did not smell like urine. I guess "earthy" would be a good discription.


----------



## angela dawn (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

I had an appt with my midwife and she said it coulndnt have been my amniotic fluid, as it would have just continued to flow. Plus when you leak fluid, it happens at anytime, not just when you pee. She thinks I was dehydrated, I guess your urine smells strong when you are dehydrated. It also explains why I woke up this am super thirsty. So I guess I was worried for nothing.


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

Sorry to steal the topic but can you spot amniotic fluid? As in, leak mostly in the afternoon and night. I sure get a strange smell everyday in the afternoons and evenings. And my underwear get wet too. At times I have to change them it's so bad. I know the baby is fine because it is active.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

There is a smell to birth. I remember it from when my younger siblings were born, but at the time I didn't think anything of it. Then it all came back to me when I was at the birth of my nephews. Then when I had my own kids. (and even when I miscarried.) Maybe it is a "family" smell, but I'll never forget the smell, and to me it is a nice smell.









Sorry I can't help with leakage questions.


----------

